# white Egyptian Moeaslat-Cairo Pigeon Show 2010



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear friend
Last Friday (24 dec 2010) was the date of Cairo Pigeon Show 2010
It was for Egyptian Pigeons and Fancy pigeons
and I'll add images about Best pigeons in the show 
First Image about white Egyptian Moeaslat Pigeon (WALEED FATHY) 
it's the first time for sharing white Egyptian Moeaslat Pigeon photo on this forums
Sorry I can not Attach any more Files Directly - I have not space 

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/12/white-egyptian-moeaslat-pigeon-waleed.html

Thank You
Mahmoud Hassan


----------

